# 11+3 guess...



## Daisy29

Hi
Any guesses on gender nun or skull. With my daughter, the nub was clear to have fun guessing, but I cant seem to see it on this one?! xx
 



Attached Files:







2CF3D96A-014F-4413-AB1B-CBF6CC79729D.jpeg
File size: 63.6 KB
Views: 30









B0DE0AEE-4C0F-46BE-9889-4E5EF110238D.jpeg
File size: 54.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## jenniferannex

Im going to guess girl :pink:


----------



## loz

Girl it's looks just like mine and everyone's saying girl x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:pink:


----------



## glong88

Boy x


----------



## mamawanabe21

I&#8217;m gonna guess boy


----------



## Talia12

Possibly boy


----------



## StrawBerry2

I&#8217;m guessing boy. 

And Congratulations!


----------



## Daisy29

Wow, a total mixture ha. We arent finding out, but I will post the 20 week scan pic in case youre interested. Ill of course update the thread once baby is born ha xx


----------



## VieraSky

I'm leaning towards boy xx


----------



## Daisy29

Hi everyone. Just incase you look back... SHES here :) xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------

